# Comment nettoyer son Powerbook ?



## Fran6 (3 Avril 2005)

Hello tout le monde,

Voilà, ma petite question est posée...Est-ce que vous avez des trucs pour nettoyer votre Powerbook et faire qu'il reste toujours nickel ? En fait, je ne sais pas trop quoi utiliser de peur d'abimer la coque en alu. Eau ? Produit ménager ? autre ? Pour ce qui est de la poussière j'utilise un pinceau...ça permet de passer entre les touches... Sinon, vous utilisez un film protecteur pour protéger votre clavier ?

Merci pour vos infos !!!!!

Guinouss


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2005)




----------



## jo_6466 (3 Avril 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Hello tout le monde,
> 
> Voilà, ma petite question est posée...Est-ce que vous avez des trucs pour nettoyer votre Powerbook et faire qu'il reste toujours nickel ? En fait, je ne sais pas trop quoi utiliser de peur d'abimer la coque en alu. Eau ? Produit ménager ? autre ? Pour ce qui est de la poussière j'utilise un pinceau...ça permet de passer entre les touches... Sinon, vous utilisez un film protecteur pour protéger votre clavier ?
> 
> ...


Le film clavier d'origine est parfait


----------



## Bat-Mac (3 Avril 2005)

Ha ha... Guinouss, je vois (avec plaisir) que tu as le profil idéal pour rejoindre le club !   

Sinon, côté nettoyage, j'utilise pour les particules qui se coinceraient entre les touches du bô clavier une poire (type poire à lavement ou poire qu'on emploie pour les objectifs photo) qui ne risque pas de laisser des poils, comme avec un pinceau...
Et un chiffon en microfibres pour l'écran et le reste.
j'investirai sans doute dans un kit iClean, mais ça n'urge pas.

A la Fnac j'ai vu un gusse astiquer énergiquement le clavier et l'écran d'un iBook avec du produit nettoyant en bombe + un chiffon mais il me semble qu'il en étalait autant qu'il en enlevait...


----------



## vincmyl (3 Avril 2005)

Je possède le kit iClean et c'est vraiment pas mal


----------



## Fran6 (3 Avril 2005)

Salut les amis !!!

Merci pour vos réponses et c'est clair que moi aussi je deviens un maniaque du PB.... 
Je vais voir ce que c'est que cet iClean dont vous parlez... Ce qui m'ennuie et me ravie en même temps avec cette beauté qu'est le PB c'est que j'ai toujours peur de l'abimer et quand il y a une trace sur le capot je me demande comment je vais fair epour pouvoir l'enlever sans niquer le beau satiné de l'alu....C'est un peu comme avec ma bagnole...    si ma femme m'entendait... :rateau: ... J'ai toujours peur de gratter avec ma montre à droite du trackpad parce qu'en écrivant, la montre frotte au powerbook...C'est clair qu'il faut que je lache prise  :rose: mais parfois c'est plus fort que moi....   

En tout cas, merci les amis !!!!

Guinouss


----------



## Bat-Mac (3 Avril 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Salut les amis !!!
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses et c'est clair que moi aussi je deviens un maniaque du PB....
> Je vais voir ce que c'est que cet iClean dont vous parlez... Ce qui m'ennuie et me ravie en même temps avec cette beauté qu'est le PB c'est que j'ai toujours peur de l'abimer et quand il y a une trace sur le capot je me demande comment je vais fair epour pouvoir l'enlever sans niquer le beau satiné de l'alu....C'est un peu comme avec ma bagnole...    si ma femme m'entendait... :rateau: ... J'ai toujours peur de gratter avec ma montre à droite du trackpad parce qu'en écrivant, la montre frotte au powerbook...C'est clair qu'il faut que je lache prise  :rose: mais parfois c'est plus fort que moi....
> ...



hé hé...   Je constate qu'en effet, tu présentes tous les symptômes pour devenir membre permanent du club ! 
Welcome, donc... !


----------



## Fran6 (3 Avril 2005)

Dites ! C'est grave docteur ??? J'avais pas ces symptomes avant quand j'étais sous PC. C'est depuis que j'ai switché que tout ça m'est arrivé... Ca a commencé avec mon iPod sur lequel je voulais que la face arrière brille toujours et n'est aucune rayure...  Pour ça j'ai acheté des socks...et puis ça a empiré quand j'ai acheté ce powerbook auquel j'ai offert une seconde peau (Tucano...)....

Vivement que je guérisse....quoi que.....     

Bye et RDV sur le topic des maniaques du PB !!!!!!!

Guinouss


----------



## vincmyl (3 Avril 2005)

Avec un Mac ca devient maladif   :love:


----------



## Kr!st0f (3 Avril 2005)

Pour ma part j'utilise une simple peau chamoisée que j' humidifie, je nettoie tout aussi bien l'écran que la coque avec et c'est nickel.


----------



## vincmyl (4 Avril 2005)

Par contre je trouve que le prix du Kit iClean est quand meme élevé, bon on a 2 flacons dedans mais quand meme


----------



## karmousse (4 Avril 2005)

une bombe à air comprimé que l'on achète dans le commerce pour retirer les poussières !

Pour le reste, il est pas encore dég pour que je me penche sur lui, mais des lingettes pour ordinateurs (ou BB ?) devraient faire l'affaire ...


----------



## PommeQ (4 Avril 2005)

et le Karsher ... nan personne y a pensé ???!!!!

Bon Ok c lourd   

PS: La bombe à air amha eviter !!!!! A part pousser la poussiere encore plus loin et plus fort dans les entrailles de joli compagnon ...


----------



## karmousse (4 Avril 2005)

La bombe à air est la meilleure soluce pour retirer les poussières, sinon comment faire ? avec  un aspirateur ....  :love: ?

Enfin si il y a mieux faut le dire aux zamis


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (5 Avril 2005)

Attention:

Les BOMBES à AIR propulsent de l'air TRES TRES FROID par moments = taches blanches produites par l'air 'congelé'.
Les ASPIRATEURS puissants peuvent aspirer les touches du clavier et les petites pièces non fixées solidement. 

Prudence ...


----------



## vincmyl (5 Avril 2005)

Vaut mieux souffler dessus alors :love:  :love:


----------



## Fran6 (5 Avril 2005)

Ouais, ou aspirer avec la bouche ou le nez.... Chez les maniaques du PB, certains sniffent bien d'autres substances sur leur PB  :rateau: alors pourquoi ne pas rouler une petite feuille et aspirer ou sniffer ce que notre PB nous réserve comme surprise ???


----------



## Arlequin (5 Avril 2005)

voilà une gamme d'accessoires de transport/entretien/protection assez sympa

Bon d'accord faut parler le néérlandais mais bon, rien que les images c'est déjà ça ! 

http://www.macintoys.nl/artikelen/portable/index.php

voilà qui devrait ravire les maniaques !


----------



## toys (6 Avril 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ou aspirer avec la bouche ou le nez.... Chez les maniaques du PB, certains sniffent bien d'autres substances sur leur PB  :rateau: alors pourquoi ne pas rouler une petite feuille et aspirer ou sniffer ce que notre PB nous réserve comme surprise ???



ta raison en plus je le fait dessus mon ibook blanc sur blanc sa se voit pas


----------



## benout (6 Avril 2005)

Pour moi c'est coton à démaquiller avec un peu d'alcool...70 ou 90 °....L'alu est très résistant aux rayures...il garde son aspect neuf facilement par rapport à un ibook en pastique. Mon alu 15 pourrait etre neuf (il a plus d'un an et demie).
Ben


----------



## zaladin (12 Avril 2005)

J'arrive peut-être un peu tard sur la discussion car plus personne n'y est depuis plusieurs jours mais je me demandais ce qu'était le kit nettoyage dont vous parlez, plus exactement: à la fnac j'ai acheté des lingettes spéciales pour nettoyer les micros, mais je me suis apperçue chez moi qu'il ne faut pas les utiliser avec les écrans LCD. J'hésite même à nettoyer la coque alu du pb (je le fais quand même et c'est efficace). Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Avril 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive peut-être un peu tard sur la discussion car plus personne n'y est depuis plusieurs jours mais je me demandais ce qu'était le kit nettoyage dont vous parlez, plus exactement: à la fnac j'ai acheté des lingettes spéciales pour nettoyer les micros, mais je me suis apperçue chez moi qu'il ne faut pas les utiliser avec les écrans LCD. J'hésite même à nettoyer la coque alu du pb (je le fais quand même et c'est efficace). Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Je serais extrêment prudent avec l'écran ... pour la coque ce n'est pas agressif 
Remarque qu'avec un tissu doux légèrement humecté d'eau (vittel) on arrive au même résultat et sans danger .. juste éviter d'utiliser de l'eau calcaire pour éviter les traces


----------



## vincmyl (12 Avril 2005)

Oui l'eau calcaire c'est pas bon j'en ai fait les frais


----------



## zaladin (13 Avril 2005)

OK ! autre chose: certains d'entre vous disent utiliser une poire pour enlever la poussière entre les touches: j'ai du mal à croire que ça marche bien, car les touches du pb, par exemple, sont fines et très proches les unes des autres: comment la poussière peut-elle se dégager et non se coincer, aller "sous" les touches ? c'est un problème important: j'ai du remplacer le clavier de mon vieux mac, car certaines touches étaient "coincées" et de même pour le pc: au bout d'un an, certaines touches ( à chaque fois le "L", plus que les autres et en 1er, sur les 2 ordi: pourquoi cette touche ?) bloquaient déjà. Il faudrait vraiment connaître un moyen d'empêcher cela (peut-être la poire...j'en ai une et je ne trouvais pas que ça marchait pour mon vieux mac, mais je n'ai pas essayé depuis). pour les portables, esct-ce qu'on peut changer le clavier facilement et sans que ce soit couteux ?


----------



## vincmyl (13 Avril 2005)

Moi je passe l'aspi au mini et de loin comme ca je suis sur de ne pas aspirer de touches


----------



## msdosfolies (14 Avril 2005)

un aspîrateur avec un embout style "avec despoils" reglé au minimum.
sinon renverser ou mettre à l'envers le PB et utiliser la poire à lavement  pour que les miettes de cookies retombent .
pour la coque , un chiffon multifibre pour objectifs reflex avec de l'eau de volvic (pas calcaire et ph neutre ) ou de l'eau démineralisé .

pour l'ecran idem chiffon multifibre et eau de source ou volvic.

quel maniak!!!

et ne pas fumer bien sur


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Pour moi un morceau de papier essui tout avec un peu d'eau et ça marche bien


----------



## vincmyl (14 Avril 2005)

Avec tout ca il doit tenir 10 ans


----------



## zaladin (14 Avril 2005)

j'ai une chamoisine !...Et je fume ! je ne sais pas si je vais réussir à m'interdire de fumer lorsque je suis sur le pb, mais quels dégâts ça fait !...pour le moment, je fais tellement attention qu'aucune cendre n'est encore tombée sur le pb...


----------



## jo_6466 (14 Avril 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une chamoisine !...Et je fume ! je ne sais pas si je vais réussir à m'interdire de fumer lorsque je suis sur le pb, mais quels dégâts ça fait !...pour le moment, je fais tellement attention qu'aucune cendre n'est encore tombée sur le pb...


Le tout est d'éviter qu'il ne souffre de tabagisme passif et qu'il ne trépasse  :rateau:


----------



## vincmyl (15 Avril 2005)

Il risque de devenir jaunatre a la longue si tu fumes


----------



## SulliX (15 Avril 2005)

L'alu du PoweBook est peu salissant, je trouve. Pour ma part j'utilise des produits pour lunettes (lingettes type Vu, ou Carrefour qui sont moins humides) si c'est vraiment sale. Sinon, un chiffon en microfibre est très efficace. Pour des petites traces sur l'écran, un coton à démaquiller humide fait bien l'affaire aussi.
Ces produits marchent très bien aussi sur les téléphones et autres PDA...
Les kits spéciaux qui sont vendus sont à mon avis un peu de l'arnaque:mouais: , car ces produits simples marchent très bien en général.
Dans tous les cas, faire un essai dans un coin si vous n'ètes pas sur, et privilégier les chiffons doux et éviter les solvants (comme c'est dit dans la notice en fait).

Une astuce  le meilleur produit pour enlever la colle : l'Eau Ecarlate. Très efficace, n'attaque pas le plastiques (contrairement à l'alcool).


----------



## vincmyl (15 Avril 2005)

Moi je me suis laisser séduire par iClean c'est plutot pas mal comme produit


----------



## zaladin (16 Avril 2005)

le pc a pâti de la cigarette, il est vraiment devenu jaunâtre, comme tu dis ! mais comme je vais m'arrêter de fumer "incessemment sous peu", ca devrait aller (je n'ai pas envie de devenir jaunâtre moi aussi !...)


----------



## vincmyl (16 Avril 2005)

Ca sera mieux pour ta santé et celui du Mac


----------



## nemrod (29 Mai 2009)

Salut,

J'ai des traces sur la face avant de mon MBP, comme lorsque l'on y mets les doit mais cela ne part pas, j'ai essayé un chiffon légèrement humide, rien, un coton avec de l'alcool de pharmacie, rien non plus.

Vous proposez quoi ? Merci.

Le pire c'est que je suis tellement maniaque que je ne sais pas d'où cela vient


----------



## nemrod (22 Juin 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai des traces sur la face avant de mon MBP, comme lorsque l'on y mets les doit mais cela ne part pas, j'ai essayé un chiffon légèrement humide, rien, un coton avec de l'alcool de pharmacie, rien non plus.
> 
> ...



Ne vous pressez plus, j'ai trouvé


----------



## ben206stras (22 Juin 2009)

Et quelle solution as-tu trouvée ?


----------



## nemrod (22 Juin 2009)

Une solution qui a ponctionnée dans mon cas, après avoir essayé le chiffon humide puis l'alcool à 90°, un chiffon avec du produit à vitres.


----------

